

Coined: The Story of Cryptocurrency - danboarder
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chrishiggins/coined-the-story-of-cryptocurrency

======
infruset
Why on earth would someone try to kickstart something like this on a platform
which doesn't accept bitcoins?

~~~
burkaman
"Do you take Bitcoin or Dogecoin?

Not through Kickstarter & Amazon Payments (which does the monetary side of
Kickstarter). That's just how it is in 2014, funding a film with the platform
available to us. If you check out our website
([http://coinedmovie.com](http://coinedmovie.com)), we can be tipped using
cryptocurrencies, but those are not Kickstarter pledges, and thus they do not
give you Kickstarter rewards. We are fully committed to the Kickstarter
platform and process, and that means pledging using fiat currency. Honestly,
we'd love to see Kickstarter begin accepting cryptocurrency as a payment
method, so maybe you can help us demonstrate that there's a need for that."

Presumably because the few cryptocurrency crowdsourcing websites have way too
few users to raise the $72,000 they want. Also, I imagine there are plenty of
people who don't have bitcoins but might still be interested in this movie.
Maybe they want to see a documentary like this before they decide whether to
take the plunge.

~~~
infruset
Ok, I had not seen this.

